# Working Cocker or Show?



## man without a dog (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi All,
We have been in touch with hobby breeders, Ian & Claire Smith.
Themother dog is a working cocker spaniel. Does anyone else have a Cockapoo from a working parent rather than a show cocker? What is the Cockapoo's temperament and do they require lots more walking, as is the case with the cocker spaniel.
Also, does anyone have a cockapoo from Ian & Claire?

Many thanks


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi there! This question crops up a lot and the general consensus seems to be that it's more about the temperament and personality of the parents rather than the working/show element. Poppy is a working x miniature and is a nutcase, very lively and will walk (well run actually) for miles but doesn't need to. As she's maturing we're also seeing more of her settled snoozy dog side. If she can get an hour off lead in the morning, another walk around the block at night and some human playtime inbetween then she's a happy bunny. As a young pup she was just a loony bundle of instinct and curiosity with little ability to listen or settle and we found it hard but I don't think it was to do with her working side. Her temperament is truly amazing, she is just filled with joy and is ecstatic to meet people (esp. children) and other dogs - she's naturally submissive with them but not scared and has never shown an ounce of aggression for any reason, a little star! I'm sure you'll get some interesting data with this - maybe from someone with one of each?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I help at puppy classes and there is a huge difference between the energy levels of most working and show cockers so if I was choosing a cockapoo pup I would choose the type of parents who have the energy levels best suited to my lifestyle.

The individual parents and your upbringing will also have a huge impact and you will get individuals not following the norm - but I would only go for a pup of a working cocker if I was prepared to possibly live with the liveliness of a working cocker.

There is also the poodle element to consider too who tend to be livewires as well  Many of the cockapoo owners are not prepared for quite how lively the pups are


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

there was a very long thread about this a year or so ago, maybe you will find it by searching the forum, think it ended up with some saying their show type cocker pups were really high energy and some working ones not so, a real mixed bag. I think in my experience working types are active but really eager to please and keen to 'work' whatever work that it - could just be general training, teaching tricks etc. My dogs mum had a mix of show and working and he was a looney as a pup but has calmed down loads now, seems to tire quicker that a lot of the dogs at the park and after a mad half hour play is content to walk close to me.


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

I really like Ian and Claire Smith, I've nearly got one of their pups on 2 occasions but timings didn't work out for me, maybe I'll get my third from them! I think Janev1000 got her Honey from them.

Both of mine are from working cocker mums, Pepper is 2 and has lots of energy on her walks which I love but she is very calm and chilled at home (we have the odd mad half hour!) Alfie is only 10 weeks old so not sure about his energy levels yet but he has a lovely temperament!

Good luck!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot is show cross and nutty banana mad...
Interestingly this morning i met a dog walker who had 3 cockers 2 working one show - and has had cockers of both types since childhood. He said in his opinion the working cockers were bolder and less inclined to be nervy...
Just thought I'd throw that comment into the mix


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My two are from show cockers and they are both very lively. They are far more active than the cockers I had as a child. They can run rings round my brothers' retriever and welsh springer. As someone has already mentioned poodles are very lively dogs too and people often forget that and only think about the cocker part. Anyone expecting a quiet little lap dog will be in for a shock!


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey is a show cocker and the most chilled out dog I have ever met. She will walk for miles but at the same time if we were in the house all day she would sleep all day long. I wave no personal experience of any other kind, sorry.


----------

